# Scuba Shop in Abu Dhabi



## jcarymba (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi all!
Soon to be in AD. I currently dive and help teach scuba classes with the local dive shop here in South Carolina on the weekends. Could someone recommend a dive shop in AD? I am a certified SDI Dive Master. Look forward to the discussion.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ogre or Oger or Ogri (spelling ? but is a mod so easy to find) hasnt been on as much lately but do send him a pm. 

I started a marine society for the uae and a number of the members are divers. They tend to all go up to fujeirah or over to oman to dive. Had a member of my marine society who died a few months ago out free diving and spear fishing off the coast of dubai. Please dive responsibly and dont go down without a partner.  Unfortunatly, even though the clear nets are illegal, there is an issue with fisherman using them in the area.


----------



## jcarymba (Apr 8, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Ogre or Oger or Ogri (spelling ? but is a mod so easy to find) hasnt been on as much lately but do send him a pm.
> 
> I started a marine society for the uae and a number of the members are divers. They tend to all go up to fujeirah or over to oman to dive. Had a member of my marine society who died a few months ago out free diving and spear fishing off the coast of dubai. Please dive responsibly and dont go down without a partner.  Unfortunatly, even though the clear nets are illegal, there is an issue with fisherman using them in the area.


Thanks Jynxgirl!
Sorry to hear about your friend. Yes, I plan to dive with a partner when I dive. Thanks for the input about the nets, that's a drag. How much longer are you going to be there?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

jcarymba said:


> Thanks Jynxgirl!
> Sorry to hear about your friend. Yes, I plan to dive with a partner when I dive. Thanks for the input about the nets, that's a drag. How much longer are you going to be there?


215 days... in five hours, I will update it to 214


----------



## jcarymba (Apr 8, 2011)

Got it! I reviewed your lion fish spear gun information - Cool. Is your marine foundation in Adu Dhabi and focussed towards lion fish? Also, can folks join to help? Is the lion fish bad in UAE yet?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

No no no...  we are reefers. We keep marine aquariums and it kind of follows most reefers are then anything marine related addicted so they scuba, snorkel, spearfish, and also are avid underwater photographers it seems. The site is in my profile info. But is not a scuba site... they just tend to be a number of those people on it. 

There is a scuba thread on here. Do a search. You will find Ogre (spelling is off maybe on his name). I still have not gotten around to getting my certificates even though my local friend even said he would get a lady to do it on her usual off days which are my 'off' days  I really should get to it to get in a trip to bali and jakarta before I go home.


----------

